# Solved: Wireless Apple mouse won't pair with computer



## janiek (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi,

I'm using an iMac 10.6.8 with a wireless mouse and wireless keyboard. In the past, I've changed the batteries on the mouse when necessary, and it then re-connects with the computer, no problem. This time, I changed the batteries, turned on the mouse, and noticed that the indicator light was flashing on and off, which indicates that it is searching for the computer so it can pair up with it. SInce I've already paired the mouse with the computer, I shouldn't have to do it again. However, the mouse indicator light just continues to flash on and off and the mouse won't pair up, or "discover" the computer, so I can't use the mouse at all. Does anyone out there have any suggestions? I've changed the batteries twice now, both times using brand new ones. Thanks for any help.

Janiek


----------



## janiek (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi all --
Just wanted to report that the problem is solved, in case anyone else here ever has the same problem. What happened is that the keyboard also lost its connection to the computer, so I shut it down, unplugged it, and started it up again. This worked, as the mouse and keyboard immediately linked up to the computer, and now everything is working perfectly!

Janiek


----------



## throdne (May 14, 2006)

Can you mark this thread as 'Solved' Please

Thanks,
Throdne


----------

